# Goat-Sucker



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This little fellow had an encounter with a car the other night. Looks like he is going to recover. He's a Nightjar (aka Goat-Sucker, Poorwill) you don't see these fellows too much, they only come out after dusk. These fellow can hibrenate during the winter, and are only around in the spring, summer and fall. They have a huge mouth and fly around with their mouths open catching moths and bugs at night. Their feathers are a perfect match for the bark on a tree, when they cling to the side of a tree you can't even see them.

NAB 










They have beautiful long pointy wings.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Thats amazing, those feet are so small and his wings so large...thanks for showing


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks like an owl!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

These are incredible birds - glad it came into your capable hands!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Huge eyes! Never heard of them before - have to go look them up (wanna know why it's called a goat-sucker).

Edit - This is a really cool bird! Thanks! There is still something very reptilian about this bird - HUGE mouth.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Once again I am amazed at your new addition! How many other places have so many *different* critters to rehab!

Have never seen this one before, but what a beauty cutie!!

How and what do you feed him/her?

Please keep us updated on the progress!

Sending healing love and hugs!

Shi


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Does anyone know if we have Nightjars in Canada? Haven't found a specific geography for them.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

How on earth do you feed him?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*That's another name for them*

they are called Night Hawks in some places. The name Goat-Sucker comes from a myth that they congregate around goat herds and nurse on goat's milk, but it's not true they congregate around the goat herds because there's a lot of fresh tasty bugs around a goat herd. When they are in the shop for repairs like this fellow they have to be hand fed with fresh liver and vitamins until they can be released.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, does that mean that you have to feed him at night??

I think this is the most unusual "visitor" you have rehabbed...at least, recently!

Sounds like all is going well!

How soon before he can be released?

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Not in captivity*

when they are in the shop for repairs they can be fed most anytime, but it's best to do it at night or evening because that's when they are most used to eating and therefore they are more calm than they would be during the daylight hours. Probably be ready to go in another week or two, we will put him outside in a pen for a few days to make sure he can fly right again.

NAB


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

again awesome work with a rare and spectacular bird , you rock


----------

